# Bucyrus #4



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Going to break in the new to me boat tomorrow morning and will be looking for eyes from around 9:30 until about 3:00. Never even seen this water, any tips would be greatly appreciated. Will post a follow up to how the day goes.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a nice little reservoir. I don't fish for eyes so don't know how that reservoir fishes but I always enjoy my time on that res.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

laynhardwood said:


> It's a nice little reservoir. I don't fish for eyes so don't know how that reservoir fishes but I always enjoy my time on that res.


What do you target there?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Bass


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Fished today from around 9:30AM until 3:00PM. Nothing to show for it. Marked fish in 22-25 FOW, usually bunched up, right on the drop offs between 18-30 FOW. Couldn't really say if there was baitfish associated with them or not. Surface temps were 44* and actually seen on fish break the surface, that was a surprise. Threw blades and twisted tails. Trolled a crank around the rim to get a feel of the lake. Nice lake and will be back, hopefully will figure these things out before too many trips.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Got to get out in beautiful February weather, hard to pass that up. How did the water clarity look? I have been out casting a few times (upground North of Bucyrus) and water had a funny color to it. Usually the big deep upgrounds stay pretty clear. I know there are quite a few white bass in Bucyrus 4 too. Could be what you were seeing on your fish finder if they were suspended.

Glad to see you post! Got your PM but did not reply because i thought the forum was set so that you had to have a certain number of posts before you could PM and wasn't sure. Sign up and PM in the same day just got my guard up. I don't get down to Bucyrus as often as i would like..... which direction are you located N-S-E-W from Bucyrus?


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm coming from Marion. I don't have anything to judge the water color against, I would say it was green though. Not like that emerald green you see on Erie. I am pretty sure the fish I was marking were eyes, I just couldn't get them to hit. They were no more than 2 feet off of the bottom and when I marked multiple fish they were consistently in that 22-25 FOW range.
This is actually a new handle for me. I couldn't remember the credentials I used before. I have been a lurker on here since it started. I look forward to learning how to consistently catch eyes, especially on these upgrounds. I grew up down around Columbus mostly bass fishing.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

float4fish said:


> I'm coming from Marion. I don't have anything to judge the water color against, I would say it was green though. Not like that emerald green you see on Erie. I am pretty sure the fish I was marking were eyes, I just couldn't get them to hit. They were no more than 2 feet off of the bottom and when I marked multiple fish they were consistently in that 22-25 FOW range.
> This is actually a new handle for me. I couldn't remember the credentials I used before. I have been a lurker on here since it started. I look forward to learning how to consistently catch eyes, especially on these upgrounds. I grew up down around Columbus mostly bass fishing.


i would try to fish it like erie with jigging raps and spoons either or tipped with minnows.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice report float. Welcome to OGF!


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

float, let me know if you hit it again and would like company, I live about 10 min from the res, just don't have a big enough boat to go out on it.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Skip Hoffman said:


> i would try to fish it like erie with jigging raps and spoons either or tipped with minnows.


I will give that a shot. Excuse my ignorance but what are you referring to when you say raps?


Skip Hoffman said:


> float, let me know if you hit it again and would like company, I live about 10 min from the res, just don't have a big enough boat to go out on it.


Skip, I will warn you now that I am in a 9' Basshunter type of boat. Two people will be pretty tight, but doable. I will let you know the next time I come up.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

float4fish said:


> I will give that a shot. Excuse my ignorance but what are you referring to when you say raps?
> 
> Skip, I will warn you now that I am in a 9' Basshunter type of boat. Two people will be pretty tight, but doable. I will let you know the next time I come up.


 OK if its calm I may be able to bring my little boat sometime, jigging raps are the small rapalas with a single hook on both ends and a treble on the bottom used for ice fishing


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Skip Hoffman said:


> OK if its calm I may be able to bring my little boat sometime, jigging raps are the small rapalas with a single hook on both ends and a treble on the bottom used for ice fishing


Never heard of them, because there is no way no how I'm going out on ice.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Ress, I just hope that I can have time to get out this year and that I figure these things out enough to post about actually catching fish. In the meantime, I will enjoy that tranquil sound of being on the water.


----------



## Skip Hoffman (Mar 19, 2014)

its gotta be real good before I go out, last time I went out on lake erie we were fishing 16 inches but we rode 4 wheelers about 5 miles to get to fish


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

I used to live in Bucyrus and l fished that res. on a weekly basis out of my little 14ft aluminum boat. l found that the saugeye liked to come up shallow around the edges and feed early morning or late evening so i would troll the edges with worm harnesses or shad imitating cranks that would run 8-10ft. When they are not pumping in that res gets gin clear so my best days were normally overcast.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Bucyrus, brings back a memory from the mid 80's.
My first trip driving an 18 wheeler with my trainer...had a load of scrap plastic I believe.
Beautiful area for sure!!


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

just moved outside of Bucyrus and stopped by the lake today. Think I have been there before but cant remember if they put a dock in at the ramp. Does anyone know if they do?


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

There is a stepped concrete walkway on the dock. Not sure if there is a floating dock they attach to it.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

No floating dock, use it like it is. A nice sunken island to the north 1/2 way across, head for the grain bin to the north and watch your graph, got some nice perch in there too.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

FISHIN 2 said:


> No floating dock, use it like it is. A nice sunken island to the north 1/2 way across, head for the grain bin to the north and watch your graph, got some nice perch in there too.


I started fishing this lake this year. Really like it, but haven't quite figured it out yet. I fish in a Basshunter type of boat, if you see me say hello. Always willing to meet up, when schedule allows, especially with some one willing to point me in the right direction.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

I will likely be there quite often.
Old white statecraft with ogf, offshore and big Josh stickers


----------



## Live Action (Jan 15, 2016)

Been wanting to try this place
Do you need a sticker for your boat?
When you fish for Perch what are you using?
We stop at old 30 BBQ and Baker's Pizza..... We Always Got to Look at the water!
Plan on trying it this year!
Any Help Would appreciate it
Thanks


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh l miss Bakers pizza..... l never targeted perch specifically but when we did catch them fishng for crappie we were using live minnows under a float. The bass fishing in there used to be phenomenal. I have caught several largmouth over 5lbs and some nice smallies for a reservoir.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Fished for a few hours this afternoon. Had trolling motor issues but fished for awhile. 1 largemouth


----------

